# Getting a haircut - how should I style it?



## procrastinator (Oct 13, 2005)

My hair is really long - it's, like, down to my waist.  It's becoming really annoying to manage, so I figured that I'd cut it tomorrow and donate it to Locks of Love (using the hair to make wigs for cancer victims).  So it'll be a little below my shoulders.  And I was thinking about putting in reddish highlights.  Can anyone give me any recommendations for how I should style it?

Here's a pic - it's from a few months ago.  Don't mind the cheesy smile and the makeup-less face (I was lazy that day hehe).


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 13, 2005)

go to www.clairol.com to try on different styles.  Its so fun!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, you've got some long hair. Well since your hair will be cut to shoulder lenght try getting short layers with a side swept fringe. It would look something like this:





And I love seeing people donate to Locks of Love.


----------

